# Diamond Dove losing ability to fly?



## Totoro (Mar 13, 2013)

Hello! My diamond dove, Clive, has been flying less and less in the past month or two. I've had him since September 2012. 

Recently I've noticed that he stays on his floor ALL the time, and doesn't use his perches anymore. For a few days, I saw him struggle to hop up on his water dish perch--I assumed he was being silly and "forgot" how to get up, but eventually I realized he seemed to not know how or want to hop up. I switched out the standard water dish that sits in the feeding doors for a ceramic bowl he can get to easily on the floor of the cage. 

A few days ago, I wondered if he just has no incentive to fly, and made a nice flat area for him (in case perhaps he just was uncomfortable on the round wooden perches?) on one side of the cage, halfway up, where I placed his food dish. I've had to pick him up and place him on this feeding area daily--he may be reaching it himself, but I haven't seen it in person. However, I have seen some halfhearted flying attempts that don't come close to reaching the area, as well as a few more feathers fluffed around in the cage than usual.

Is he experiencing some kind of atrophy? Should I let him out for flying sessions? Even when I do this (I don't as often as I'd like, as we have two cats), he doesn't seem to care much for flying, and just finds a cozy spot to nestle on. 

When I first got him, he would try flying a little more, but I think it was because he was still uncomfortable with my presence. However, he definitely used his perches, and had no problem flying around in his cage.

Thanks so much for any advice or knowledge!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

When birds stay on the bottom of the cage and don't or can't fly, most often they are sick.
He could also be molting and may have lost some flight feathers so he is unable to fly.

*Pigeons and doves are ground feeders and so please put his water and food on the floor of the cage. He may not have been eating or drinking and could be starving.
*
It wise for you to take him to a veterinarian that has experience treating birds.


----------



## AlicjanPip (Jun 19, 2013)

Hi, I just saw this post...argh, it was posted all the way back in March...how's Clive doing these days? I hope he got back to feeling 'flighty' again 
Pigeons, when they're feeling healthy, like to sit as high up as they can. Big egos hehehe 
Look at his poop - is it a little 'raisin', nutty brown and white capped in colour, or is it something else?
Has there been any change in his behaviour (listless, napping, eyes closing, hunched etc)?
Whats his feather quality? Ruffled, fluffed? Dry and rough? Does he shiver?
How full is his crop by the end of the day?
I've found that looking at the overall picture rather than one symptom, makes for a better idea of whats going on.


----------

